# Fire Protection Reduction



## John N. Crittenden (Apr 12, 2017)

Doe anyone know offhand if the reduction of fire protection rating for R construction based on sprinklers applies even if the sprinklers are also used to allow areas  increase for VN Construction.  i.e., from 1-hour to 30 min.
I am concerned about the room to room separation for R construction.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 12, 2017)

John,

Assuming IBC (not IRC) and 5B for VN, a reduction is permitted with an NFPA 13 (not 13R)

*708.3 Fire-resistance rating. *Fire partitions shall have a _fire resistance rating _of not less than 1 hour.

*Exceptions:*

1. Corridor walls permitted to have a 1/2 hour _fire-resistance rating _by Table 1018.1.

2. _Dwelling unit _and _sleeping unit _separations in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction shall have _fire-resistance ratings _of not less than 1/2 hour in buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1. (NFPA 13)
*
711.3 Fire-resistance rating.

Exception: *_Dwelling unit _and _sleeping unit _separations in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction shall have _fire-resistance ratings _of not less than 1/2 hour in buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2017)

John N. Crittenden said:


> Doe anyone know offhand if the reduction of fire protection rating for R construction based on sprinklers applies even if the sprinklers are also used to allow areas  increase for VN Construction.  i.e., from 1-hour to 30 min.
> I am concerned about the room to room separation for R construction.




What kind of building

House apartment townhouse other??


----------



## JBI (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm leaning the same way Francis is. Sounds like a hotel/motel question as the OP indicates 'room to room'. 
And I agree with Francis's assessment as well. 
The other key to the question was the *area* increase aspect, only a full NFPA 13 system provides increased area. A 13R would only allow the height increase.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 12, 2017)

The sections I quoted above are from the 2012 edition. The table 503 is easier to read in the 2015 IBC. T504.4 for stories and T506.2 for areas are self explanatory with the footnotes.


----------

